# Power scraper from scrap



## Braeden P (Mar 5, 2021)

This is going to be a long project I just made the crank shaft this is going to be a very basic power scraper fixed stroke and speed. I used mystery steel for this and it was scary the first part flew out and almost hit me so the second one i drilled the center hole first then face it. The last two pics are the first one the flew out


----------



## benmychree (Mar 5, 2021)

How much stroke will it have?


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 5, 2021)

I think 1/2 inch which is big I put a 1/4 inch piece of aluminum to make it off center


----------



## benmychree (Mar 5, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> I think 1/2 inch which is big I put a 1/4 inch piece of aluminum to make it off center


It will be fine for rough scraping, but not so good for finishing.


----------



## rjs44032 (Mar 5, 2021)

My understanding is that some of the brands of power-scrapers use parts that interchange with some jigsaws. So I would think a good starting point could be to repurpose a used one. I purchased one of these used off Ebay a few months ago shipped for< $35:




Variable speed motor assembly is already done. And reciprocating mechanism could be repurposed to suit proper direction and stroke.

Food for thought.

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## Janderso (Mar 5, 2021)

If a guy could change out the cam for different stroke lengths.....


----------



## rjs44032 (Mar 5, 2021)

This one's on Ebay right now here: Makita Jigsaw

Motor end looks similar to some power-scrapers I've seen.

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 5, 2021)

I have 5 dollars so i can’t buy stuff so I have to make it all from what I have and I can’t get a job because I’m 12 so I have to use what I have


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 5, 2021)

Janderso said:


> If a guy could change out the cam for different stroke lengths.....


I am going to make one with a 1/4 inch stroke


----------



## Janderso (Mar 5, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> I am going to make one with a 1/4 inch stroke


Well, if you had to pick a stroke, A finishing stroke of 1/4" is a good option. IMHO


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 5, 2021)

Hot metal chips hurt especially when they go up your nose

Edit: typo


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 6, 2021)

Made the thingymajig and it was amateur hour I milled the tool post on my lathe and took too much off and the threads poke through. Now I will beg my parents to bring me to Lowe’s to get some screws then cut up old feeler gauges for the shims


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 12, 2021)

Everything I posted is in the scrap bin I made a new crank with a steel pin the pin is a half thou press fit and a really smooth fit with the bushing. My phone died so I did not get any pictures of making the bushing but the is boring work


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 14, 2021)

Made the crank arm thingy but I am really low on metal so I need to buy some bit metal is expensive now but I got a Sandvik scraper blade pre-ground and ready to go but I don’t have much time to make it because of school and chores and machining takes time so it will be some more time


----------

